# pheasant with two mates



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

My mate got his first pheasant. I got 2 cock birds and a hen with the top shot. My other mate got 4 with his polymorph catty


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great bag! That's almost enough to make me want to move to your neighborhood!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

If your ever over this way your more than welcome to come hunting with us aha


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A feast !


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Good hunt there buddy.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you must have had a good time that is some pretty game,well done :bowdown:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Proof that even Brits can eat the bird on Thanksgiving!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome !


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Lot's of Trout flies in those two cocks...! man... + the feed!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Hh are these for eating or for the hawks ?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Both mate


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Great catch guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks everybody. Back out later I think


----------

